# I ain't been able to be around the computer for a while... get me up to speed



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

There are some dogs and people that have been on my heart lately, how are they, where are they, what are they doing? There's no particular order to the list.

1) Riot and her new owners... how is this little girl doing?
2) Lauren... ain't heard from her in for-freaking-ever
3) Ronnie... same as lauren (minus the text message on easter and today)
4) Holly... how are the dogs? How many of them now? lol
5) Sativa... how is she, what's she doing?
6) Nubs... is he 100% yet?
7) Dave, Carley, and is bob still making progress?
8) Deb??? anyone heard from this lady? I miss her


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh yes, the most important one... Jamie (floorcandy)


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I aged one more year.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> 4) Holly... how are the dogs? How many of them now? lol


I don't remember if you caught the thread about me getting Crixus but I now own both the girls from Lisas litter. So that puts me at 9.

Crixus, Xena, DuMae, Faith, Bumble Bee ( who my mother in law actually owns now and is having trained as a service dog for her.), Snoop, Slim, Francis (Chi mix) and Sophia (Corgi mix). All the dogs are doing well other than Slim who is having bad hip issues 

How is your crew doing?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yo I just talked to you on the phonular device a week ago WTF. Sorry I haven't text you back the last few days been working my butt off. Answer your phone later today I'll call you this afternoon after Mom brunch lunch thing.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah dudette! I just called you too


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hahaha christian, congratulations on the new gray eyebrow! 

Lauren, was that last week? or am i just going senile? 

Holly, I did hear through the grapevine you got another one out of Xenas litter, but didn't know who what where and why which is why i asked how many now. lol. I'm sorry to hear about Slim, she's so young to be in discomfort  EDIT: good deal for your mother in law and Bee. Is lisa helping with the service dog training? Cree might be going back out to her in a few months once my finances get back on track.

haha Bluefam. I know i just talked with you!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey Shana! Were good and bob has had 2 perfect days in a row. Always 2 steps forward and 1 step back with him..... handler error though


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

redog said:


> Hey Shana! Were good and bob has had 2 perfect days in a row. Always 2 steps forward and 1 step back with him..... handler error though


I'm glad ya'll are doing good. It always is the handlers error don'tcha know this? lol I've had my fair share of handler errors in the last six months.


----------

